# Bullet or One Touch ?



## txpgapro (Oct 5, 2005)

Sold my Lyfetyme.  Need a grill before The Bandit Extreme arrives.  Weber Bullet or Weber One Touch Gold?  Why?


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 5, 2005)

Doesn't the On Touch give you a lot more space?  Say a couple of briskets or a big turkey, and more burgers?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 5, 2005)

You can grill on the WSM as well as smoke...I don't think you can smoke as well on a kettle but you will have more grilling space with it.  What are you going to do more of?


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 5, 2005)

Greg,
Probably just steaks, burgers, and cutup chickens.  Might try some of the meatloafs and pizza recipes that I've seen guys do.  Some times there will be days that I just don't want to fire up the Extreme, and just use the Weber under the carport.  I'm sure everyone's been there before.  The only small smoker I've had was the ECB basic $40 model.  I plan on heading to the Home Depot or Academy tomorrow.


----------



## Finney (Oct 6, 2005)

Just give Rich another $800 bucks for the "tail gator" grill option on your setup.
Have him make and send the grill now... and just have the mount for it in place on the Bandit. :!:


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 6, 2005)

You're killin me Finney!


----------



## Finney (Oct 6, 2005)

txpgapro said:
			
		

> You're killin me Finney!


It's my job.

Okay... one of them. 8-[


----------



## Finney (Oct 6, 2005)

You've got to admit... it is a good idea. =D>


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 6, 2005)

I'd go with the Weber one touch gold.  Sounds like your grilling more than smoking and you did use the term grill.  I'd also get the rotisserie ring option.
The extra height the ring gives you will allow you to smoke just about anything and put out some terrific grilled food too.  Rotisserie chicken is awesome.  In my opinion beer can chicken doesn't compare.  Once your smoker arrives, you'll have all the smoking capacity you'll need plus a damn fine grill and rotisserie too.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 6, 2005)

Go with the Bullet, Mike!  It's already famous for it's smoking ability so when you just wanna do a small smoke it's there for you and you don't have to fire up the BE.  It also works great as a grill.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 6, 2005)

I'd still go with the one touch. If you go with the WSM, once your smoker arrives, you'll have two smokers but no grill.  It's really a no brainer.

The WSM is a great smoker, but I wouldn't want to rely on it as a grill.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2005)

What Kloset said ~ One Touch would be my choice.


----------



## Finney (Oct 6, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> I'd still go with the one touch. If you go with the WSM, once your smoker arrives, you'll have two smokers but no grill.  *It's really a no brainer.*
> The WSM is a great smoker, but I wouldn't want to rely on it as a grill.


So is Larry. 8-[


----------



## Finney (Oct 6, 2005)

A very smart person suggested the Gator Pit, Tail Gate grill (or smoker).

Rich from Gator Pit said that's the way he would go. :!:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 6, 2005)

It does sound like you will be grilling more than smoking...I'd go with the kettle! :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 6, 2005)

Yeah, you can kinda smoke on the kettle too...just not for as long.
As Cappy says I love my kettle! ...had a nice sirloin and some roasted Bok choy...nearly filled the whole 22.5 inches. No way I'd be able to do that on my bullet.


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 6, 2005)

Any preference on the Gold over the Silver?  Seems like a $50 ash catcher is the only difference.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 6, 2005)

One touch, like Kloset said!


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 6, 2005)

Hey Nick - Gold or Silver?


----------



## Finney (Oct 6, 2005)

Get the gold.


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 6, 2005)

Called every Home Depot, Lowes, Walmart, Target and Sears between Dallas-Ft. Worth and Waco.  About 40 calls I made and NO GOLD!  Settled for the 22 1/2" Silver One-Touch. $84 and change at Home Depot.  Bought the side charcoal rails, utensil hanger and a cover.  Couldn't find a starter bucket or a rotisserie.  Now how in the hell do you use one of these things?  I've cooked on an offset or indirect for the last 30 years.  I've got a backyard comp cook this weekend.  Chicken is the game.  Start the coals in a seperate container and them dump along the sides?  When or can I add  wood?  Chips or logs?  Cook times the same?  I really feel stupid, and this looks harder than my regular stick burner.  HELP!  [-o<


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 6, 2005)

I have the gold and love it! The can to catch the ashes is great!


----------



## Finney (Oct 7, 2005)

Mike,
As Smokehouse said, buy the book "How to Grill".  It is great.  I thought I knew how to grill before... now I do.

If you have the charcoal baskets, put them on either side of the grill with a foil pan in the center.  I find that if I fill them up completely that it is too much heat and I have to fight to control it.  Throw a small chuck of wood in each basket if you want.  Put your chicken in th center over the pan and put on the lid with the vent centered between the coal baskets.  As smokehouse said, 45 min to an hour and you should be done.


----------



## YardBurner (Oct 8, 2005)

Smokehouse said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That works if you want to smoke/roast.

To smoke in a kettle use only one rail on the left side, about a 1/4 of the way in from the side.  Place your wood chunks or a 2" dia. split or stick lined up in row along the rail. 
Dump in 1/2 Weber chimney of lit coals.  
Stick a foil pan on the other side filled with 2" of HOT water.
Open your bottom as close to 1/3 open as you can and position the lid vent opposite the fire over the meat.

Stick a turkey fryer therm in a vent hole making sure it doesn't
touch the meat and adjust the bottom vent to maintain temps.

Did it this way for years 'til we got the small offset.

-YB


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2005)

YardBurner said:
			
		

> Smokehouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent description~ And that's coming from just south of the Mason Dixon Line folks! Damn near a Yankee~  :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 

OK, I did Jr and Sr high in Gaithersburg so I know where Damascus is.. 8-[


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 8, 2005)

It works like a charm.


----------



## zilla (Oct 10, 2005)

Hey Mike, Go with the one touch for straight grilling. By the way I saw part of yours and Carnivores pits on Saturday while picking up mine.  1/2 firebox material all picked out with your names on it.   I wanted that piece O pipe for mine but I broke the bank on what a ordered. But next time! :!: 

ZILLA


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 10, 2005)

Well, here's the way it went this past weekend.  I bought the Silver kettle.  I bought the rails.  I put the rails on either side and filled the sides up with charcoal.  Once the coals were good and hot, I placed a ECB water pan between them full of water.  I then added soaked maple chips to the hot coals. Then I placed the brined whole chicken over the pan of water.  For the first 1/2 hour I kept the top vent closed and the bottom one 1/2 open, smoking the chicken heavily.  Then I reversed the vents, closing the bottom one to just a crack and opening the top about 1/2 way.  The chicken took on a beautiful golden color.  But it took forever to finish.  I mean I put it on about 10:00am and it took over 2 hours to finish.  I don't know if it was the water pan or too much smoke.  It had a great flavor and looked good although some of the skin shrunk.  Suggestions?


----------



## Finney (Oct 10, 2005)

Might have been the water that was at least partly at fault.  Sounds like you just needed it to cook a little hotter.  Like around 375*.  Around that temp it take leg quarters (which is what I cook the most for me because they are CHEAP) about an hour for me.


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 10, 2005)

Next time I will half the chicken first instead of after the cooking for turnin. Also will not smoke the meat the entire time, maybe just the first hour, then let the heat cook it.

I'm anxious to try a meat loaf, pizza and cobbler in it.  It's not a BGE but I curious to find out just how good it will cook.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)

Yep, what Finney said.  Water will try to keep the temp down around 212 but you can prolly get the cooking area up to around 250 or so.  Also, I don't know if closing the top vent is a good idea ~ If you don't have the convection going ( bottom to top), you're going to choke the fire out...


----------

